
LinkNYC Turning Off Web Access to Curb Squatting - ChrisArchitect
https://www.link.nyc/service-update.html
======
ChrisArchitect
Porn watching aside, (always a challenge to block endless urls etc),
'squatting' at the terminals seems like an unsurprising result ...surely
should have had a feeling this would happen when designing. A foreseeable
challenge - not sure of solution other than time limits.

Also unfortunate. I feel like the terminals and free access are somewhat made
with those down on their luck in mind, so hoping the project continues to
afford them the opportunities. I suppose wifi is really the solution so
someone has to use their own device...

